# Clean-Shaven, Dirty Conscious



## Nissan (Mar 20, 2011)

Ladies, 

Please give me your opinion:

My wife and I have been married for 9 years. We have known each other since 1991. During all the years she has known me, I have always had a mustache. A couple of months ago, I mentioned to my wife I was considering shaving it off. She offered no opinion. About 3 weeks ago, I shaved it off. My co-workers noticed it immediately, even those whom I have not seen in awhile (our workplace is scattered amongst several buildings). I went home that evening anticipating my wife's reaction. NOTHING. The next day, NOTHING. Finally, after a week, I told her that most of my co-workers like the fact that I shaved. She looked at me in absolute shock. She hadn't noticed. I thought it was funny and shared this with my co-workers. Some of my female co-workers failed to see the humor in the situation, stating that "...she is ignoring you".

Question: After knowing me for over 20 years and being married for almost 10, my wife did not notice I had shaved. Is there any meaning behind this or is this just some good-humored "ammunition" that I can keep in my back pocket for the future?


----------



## Irish1985 (Jan 28, 2011)

Well, does she ignore you? Could have just been that after seeing you with one for however long she was so used to it that she didn't notice. If she is ignoring you in other aspects of life I would say it could be an issue. If not then no worries.


----------



## Irish1985 (Jan 28, 2011)

Agreed. My wife loves my goatee. However hates it if it gets too long. I like it long. So when she says its too long I go to "Trim" it. Meaning I hit the bathroom for 5 and do nothing. Come out and ask how it looks and she says better. Heaven help me if she knew lol. Its just one of those things. Its like the woman who gets mad at the guy for not noticing her haircut right away.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Nissan said:


> I went home that evening anticipating my wife's reaction. NOTHING. The next day, NOTHING. Finally, after a week, I told her that most of my co-workers like the fact that I shaved. She looked at me in absolute shock. She hadn't noticed. .......Question: After knowing me for over 20 years and being married for almost 10, my wife did not notice I had shaved. Is there any meaning behind this or is this just some good-humored "ammunition" that I can keep in my back pocket for the future?


I dont necessarily think it means she is ignoring you, I know I am one of those poeple who does not notice the small things. If somone asked me right now if a few of my male friends had a mustache, or what they were wearing if they just left my house, I am the type who would have NO clue at all, I would be racking my brain thinking about it !! 

I would remember what they SAID very well -cause I am tuned into those things far more -but the little material things, clothes shoes, hairstyle, these things usually escape me pathetically. 

My little mustashe story ... I've been with my husband a total of 29 yrs, he had a mustache when I met him at 18, I NEVER once thought about it -I have never seen him in his youth without one! I realized this just a few months ago, and I asked him to shave it off, mentioning it a few times. He told me one day he would surprise me. 

So one morning when he was off, he shaved, and one thing I can attest here is I DO NOT IGNORE HIM , we spend like every moment with each other. There I was taking a bath looking at him square in the face, I remember thinking he looks a little different but I couldn't put my finger on it ! He didn't say a word to me, here it took me another 3 hours or so, when we was in in the sack -and I was looking closely at his face, probably because I was touching it & realized it was GONE! 

He could not believe I was looking at him through breakfast, eating right beside him, in the bathroom talking , all that time & didn't even see it ! 

Maybe your wife is a little like me, had I not touched his face, I am not even sure I would have noticed then.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

I dated a guy for 8+ years who used to do that and for some reason i never noticed right away. Probably because I don't see people from the out as much as from the inner. Now if something in his voice or attitude changed, even teh slightest, that I picked up on in a second LOL He got used to me not catching on the facial hair. I have no way to explain the oddity of it, but it just always went right past me when he would shace off whatever facial hair he had grown.


----------



## Married&Confused (Jan 19, 2011)

of course come home and not notice your wife has cut/colored/styled her hair differently and you are in for a world of crap.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

My wife could be tatted up like a Yakuza I would not know.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm vocal and remember names, conversations, pointless mental data I should discard but can't get enough of...I'm horrible with faces, visuals, etc.

My husband has shaved and it's taken me days to notice or he's had to point it out.

He's visual, remembers faces and points out if I've tweezed one hair from my eyebrow but he forgets names and can't remember anything anyone says (including himself).

I think people process information and have different strengths/weaknesses when it comes to the senses.

In other words, give the woman a break and rebuff your co-worker womenfolk with a...my wife is amazing, if she didn't notice it's because she was too busy sucking my ****. heh

Now if she fails to notice if you lose an arm, then you have a problem.


----------



## married&lovingit (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm always growing a moustache/goatee/soul patch (can't do the full beard  ) which my wife likes, once it gets past the scratchy/stubble phase - but she really likes it when I shave it all off - she tells me it's like I'm a different man...  + I look younger without any facial hair - which is important nowadays..


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Hmmm... I am a hybrid I guess. Anything happening on her face I notice. I also tend to notice any change in her behaviour. When it comes to her hair and eyelashes though... Most of the time she has to tell me she has cut it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> My wife could be tatted up like a Yakuza I would not know.


Okay, while I am laughing at this response to the point of choking, I will admit I DID notice when my husband shaved his moustache. However, that was early on in our marriage. The last two years, he could have had a sex change and I wouldn't have noticed ....:sleeping:


----------



## SaffronPower (Mar 6, 2011)

I think it's a tad unusual for a woman to miss that but maybe she just isn't the visual type. 

I'd haul that story out whenever she dares to share one of the many stories she has on you


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm just unobservant of visual details. I have a great memory for faces but will not notice my best friend's new hair style. Go figure. 

If your wife was really ignoring you, you would have bigger concerns. Be glad if this is your biggest issue.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow! I was taken aback when I first read she didn't notice....then read all the responses so I guess it's not unusual. It sometimes takes me a day or two to notice when my h cuts his hair, but he wears it short so it's not a drastic change. However, a mustache I am certain I would notice right away. Kissing him is night and day with or without one, but even aside from that, I cannot imagine not noticing!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

My wife HATES, HAAAAATES facial hair. So when I shave it off, I get an immediate response.


----------

